# Kitchen & Bathroom Painting



## seversonspainting

Hey Everyone its been awhile. But I am still here and still alive. Yes I am still in business.

Just thought I would share a recent Kitchen and Bathroom I did.










































































HO and I are still in discussion about painting Kitchen Cabinets. They are already painted, but last painted did a really bad job. There is paint runs and tons of light spots on them.


----------



## bikerboy

Looks nice. Did you install the bead board paneling?


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks.

No, they had a friend do that for them. He did a very nice job installing it. Seams where flawless.


----------



## timhag




----------



## Bender

This is either going to be a looong thread, or a very short one


----------



## seversonspainting

I hope its short. LOL. Trying to start over. I do like the way they turned out.


----------



## Bender

Is that a semigloss on the kitchen walls?


----------



## timhag

Where have to been Sev? It's been great around here without you. How long do you plan on sticking around this time? Do you think you have your head out of you ass and can learn something?


----------



## timhag

Either that paint is drying or you really need to learn how to roll!!!!


----------



## timhag

I see you have a Pepsi product there. What happen to your obsession with Coke?


----------



## seversonspainting

timhag said:


> Either that paint is drying or you really need to learn how to roll!!!!


It only looks so bright since, the window is on the other side. Bight light and the snow(outside) does not help. Because when I you look at it, it's not the glossy. I really don't know why it look so glossy in the pic.


LOL, about the coke thing. I have always drank pepsi. Coke is bad for you. LOL

Well if its been better with out me, that's great. I am back now. 

Here to learn.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Here to learn.


You are a good sport Sev, I hope you truely learn this time. Glad o have you back buddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco

seversonspainting said:


> It only looks so bright since, the window is on the other side. Bight light and the snow(outside) does not help. Because when I you look at it, it's not the glossy. I really don't know why it look so glossy in the pic.
> 
> 
> LOL, about the coke thing. I have always drank pepsi. Coke is bad for you. LOL
> 
> Well if its been better with out me, that's great. I am back now.
> 
> Here to learn.



looks like the paint is still wet...


----------



## Workaholic

Bead board back splash is different. You like using that Behr?


----------



## seversonspainting

timhag said:


> You are a good sport Sev, I hope you truely learn this time. Glad o have you back buddy.:thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## seversonspainting

Workaholic said:


> Bead board back splash is different. You like using that Behr?


It is different. Looks nice though. I am not a big fan of Behr, but if the HO requests it, because of price, I guess I will use what ever they want.


----------



## seversonspainting

I should also let you know, that I finally went out and bought two pairs of whites. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp

seversonspainting said:


> It only looks so bright since, the window is on the other side. Bight light and the snow(outside) does not help. Because when I you look at it, it's not the glossy. I really don't know why it look so glossy in the pic.


I would say you've rolled over it again after it's started to dry. It looks like there's some serious sag and flashing on those bits.

Good to see you around again Sev. You're hanging in with it and, like Tim says, if you're willing to take some of the advice given you might just evolve into a tradsman. Just don't be afraid to ask anything. A lot of people here don't like hacks/chancers but you've taken (and I'm sure will still take) a lot on the chin so I'll give you 10/10 for persistance and staying power.

You're like having an apprentice around. You get some stick and heckling from the guys but at the end of the day they're all willing to pass on their expertise and do some coaching. 

Now, before you use that kind of kitchen paint again, ask your paint supplier for a tube of clitoris drops. Put some in it and you won't have that problem again.


----------



## timhag

TooledUp said:


> I would say you've rolled over it again after it's started to dry. It looks like there's some serious sag and flashing on those bits.
> 
> Good to see you around again Sev. You're hanging in with it and, like Tim says, if you're willing to take some of the advice given you might just evolve into a tradsman. Just don't be afraid to ask anything. A lot of people here don't like hacks/chancers but you've taken (and I'm sure will still take) a lot on the chin so I'll give you 10/10 for persistance and staying power.
> 
> You're like having an apprentice around. You get some stick and heckling from the guys but at the end of the day they're all willing to pass on their expertise and do some coaching.
> 
> Now, before you use that kind of kitchen paint again, ask your paint supplier for a tube of clitoris drops. Put some in it and you won't have that problem again.


Thanks for the new signature:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp

timhag said:


> Thanks for the new signature:thumbsup::thumbsup:


YVW :thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting

Now, before you use that kind of kitchen paint again, ask your paint supplier for a tube of clitoris drops. Put some in it and you won't have that problem again.[/quote]

I will have to try that. Now, I have to ask, whats this suppose to do. Just cut the shininess out of the paint.


----------



## TooledUp

It keeps it wet longer and tends to stop you flashing. You can lick it over and over again without any problems. Once you've tried it you won't be able to live without it :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

It's great to add when spraying too! I couldnt live with out it.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

I like your new logo. Is that an olive in your name?


----------



## seversonspainting

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I like your new logo. Is that an olive in your name?


Thanks. Not a olive. It is suppose to be green paint with a paint brush. Its easier to tell in the larger photo.



> It keeps it wet longer and tends to stop you flashing. You can lick it over and over again without any problems. Once you've tried it you won't be able to live without it :thumbsup:


Cool, Can you get this at SW. I will have try this out.


----------



## TooledUp

seversonspainting said:


> Cool, Can you get this at SW. I will have try this out.


I dunno we don't have SW here. I would think most places stock it. The H/O might even have some in their garage if you ask.


----------



## NEPS.US

:yes: SW has it.


----------



## WisePainter

Those pictures are some sort of inside joke, I hope.

I _*really*_ hope.


----------



## seversonspainting

why?? whats wrong with them.


----------



## JAYJAY

This is the best thread I have read or posted on in months. Sev buddy do yourself a huge favor ----> before you take pics: hide the behr paint, let the paint dry, let the homeowner clean up their , and hide your beverage!

Your stock will go up a 1000% on this forum if you do these few simple things. 

I have to hand it to you, your persistence is impressive! :yes:

Hang in there Sev (a.k.a young jedi) your half the reason I am a card carrying member of Paint Talk!


----------



## JNLP

Sev... Wait till walls are completely dry to take pics. That one looks wet. When still wet, they can really make you look like a bad painter to somebody who doesn't paint.

Also go down to SW and tell them you use Behr because you get a better price on it. Trust me they'll hook you up with something as good for the same price or better.


----------



## JNLP

TooledUp said:


> Now, before you use that kind of kitchen paint again, ask your paint supplier for a tube of clitoris drops. Put some in it and you won't have that problem again.


I agree. SW has it. Sometimes they don't keep it stocked like alot of things they don't make/own but people often want. Just ask for it. It's odd... Everytime they don't have something I want, they end up having a secret stash in the back. :blink:


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Thanks. Not a olive. It is suppose to be green paint with a paint brush. Its easier to tell in the larger photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Can you get this at SW. I will have try this out.


They have it at our stores. It is some awesome stuff. Can't believe you have been painting for as long as you have and never heard of clitoris drops. This right here is a test of you wanting to learn from the pros. Now take what you learn and put it to practice, thats all we're asking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP

Tim they keep them out at your SW? Ours don't advertise they carry them, like they don't put out MHRP or Floetrol. Odd. Then some SW still carry Wooster frames & mine don't.


----------



## daArch

Sev,

I'll give you a second chance. I love seeing kids motivated to realize what they need to do to always improve. Sh!t man, at 59, I'm still learning. When I stop learning, that means I'm dead.

Now, take this as CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. That deep colored wall SUCKS OUT LOAD. Seriously, it would be a testimonial of why a DIYer should hire a pro. It's flashed, wasn't feathered, not evenly coated, and it don't even looked patched properly. Seriously, young jedi, it is BAD. And even if it is still wet, I see no chance of it drying properly.

What should you do? Well, I would ask one of the accomplished technicians here to post a video of the CORRECT way to apply paint and for you to absorb what you see.

I say this with sincere hopes that you will improve. You can return the favor by teaching other young jedis when you see them and shake your had in disbelief. 

"Wax on, wax off"


----------



## daArch

And where the FORK is your FORKIN drop clothes ???? There's FORKIN opened FORKIN cans of FORKIN paint and FORKIN trays FORKIN full of FORKIN paint and FORKIN wet FORKIN rollers on the FORKIN counters !!!!

WHAT KIND OF FORKIN PAINTER ARE YOU FORKIN ASPIRING TO BE !!

Sev Sev Sev, I see no improvement from the last time.

Sorry, but I hate being taken for a FORKIN fool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Welcome back Sev. I'm glad to see your still in action.


----------



## nEighter

Hey sev, can't say I have had the pleasure to ever meet you, but howdy! I used to work at a paint store back in the day, and I hadn't heard of the drops... I had to ask one of the managers about them.. she showed me what they were cause the other guys were clueless. It may be a housewife thing.. something they only sell the the DIY cause it whettens the paint a bit, helps it penetrate the surface and usually gives a good bite to let you know you are doing it right... plus it makes it easier to manage :thumbup: ask your local paintstore about them.. you may want to ask a saleslady.. she will know exactly what you mean :thumbsup:.

Also, wish the HO would have chosen a diff color.. too pink for me.. but if they liked it :thumbsup: to them. Best of luck to the future man.


----------



## TooledUp

daArch said:


> And where the FORK is your FORKIN drop clothes ???? There's FORKIN opened FORKIN cans of FORKIN paint and FORKIN trays FORKIN full of FORKIN paint and FORKIN wet FORKIN rollers on the FORKIN counters !!!!
> 
> WHAT KIND OF FORKIN PAINTER ARE YOU FORKIN ASPIRING TO BE !!
> 
> Sev Sev Sev, I see no improvement from the last time.
> 
> Sorry, but I hate being taken for a FORKIN fool.


Spoken like a true Jedi Master


----------



## timhag

If this is going to be the first time using the drops be careful, sometimes that stuff will gush out without warning. You must pay attention and know the product. Listening and feeling will be the key to future success. Then, when you come to that Y in the road again, you will know just what to do.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> I should also let you know, that I finally went out and bought two pairs of whites. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Could you please post a pic in your whites. This will be proof that you are truley listening and trying to be a better painter. Thanks Sev.


----------



## Bender

> Now, take this as CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. That deep colored wall SUCKS OUT LOAD. Seriously, it would be a testimonial of why a DIYer should hire a pro. It's flashed, wasn't feathered, not evenly coated, and it don't even looked patched properly. Seriously, young jedi, it is BAD. And even if it is still wet, I see no chance of it drying properly.


But the color is gorgeous...


The paint on the bathroom door in the after pic cracks me up.


----------



## seversonspainting

Bender said:


> But the color is gorgeous...
> 
> 
> The paint on the bathroom door in the after pic cracks me up.


The whole house is like that. The HO told me give them a bid to paint the wood work. Yes, paint the wood work. She like wood work painted. 

So the paint is not mine.



> Could you please post a pic in your whites. This will be proof that you are truley listening and trying to be a better painter. Thanks Sev.


I will do that for you. Right now there in the wash. So I will take one soon.



> Welcome back Sev. I'm glad to see your still in action.


Thanks. I can tell that I am loved here with a the crap I still get. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter

seversonspainting said:


> Right now there in the wash.



You wash your whites?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

seversonspainting said:


> Thanks. I can tell that I am loved here with a the crap I still get. LOL :thumbup:


Just remember you can Ignore and don't post to many pic my friend. Anybody's work can get ripped apart, ANYBODY! That is what so wonderful about the painting business.


----------



## timhag

WisePainter said:


> You wash your whites?


I just replace mine every two years. Thats odd that there are people out there that wash whites.


----------



## NEPS.US

I just cant wait for the picture.


----------



## bikerboy

timhag said:


> If this is going to be the first time using the drops be careful, sometimes that stuff will gush out without warning. You must pay attention and know the product. Listening and feeling will be the key to future success. Then, when you come to that Y in the road again, you will know just what to do.


 
Don't forget to check the drops for debirs. Sometimes they need to be strained. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag

bikerboy said:


> Don't forget to check the drops for debirs. Sometimes they need to be strained. :thumbup:


OHHHH, this will really spoil the whole job. I forgot about that BB, thanks for the reminder.:thumbsup: Watch out for chunks :yes: badddd batch.


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> OHHHH, this will really spoil the whole job. I forgot about that BB, thanks for the reminder.:thumbsup: Watch out for chunks :yes: badddd batch.


Check the smell too. There are several tests you can do with out sticking your face right in it. If it stinks dont use it. It wont work right and you could have problems for years to come. Go get another tube.


----------



## timhag

I wonder if Sev and really taking any of this in? Would really like to hear from you sev, just wondering if any of this is stinking in that brain of yours?


----------



## TooledUp

timhag said:


> just wondering if any of this is *stinking* in that brain of yours?


It probably is.


----------



## seversonspainting

Really, my brain is getting over worked. It has not worked this hard, well ever. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Don't worry I am listening.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Really, my brain is getting over worked. It has not worked this hard, well ever. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Don't worry I am listening.


Keep up the good work Sev, I am proud of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## seversonspainting

:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Now our group will be whole again


----------



## timhag

I think you ran out of eggshell and had some semi left over from another job. If you are claiming that paint is dry and the window is causing the effect we are seeing, then you are smacked. Half of the reflection is in semi and the other in flat or eggshell.


----------



## NEPS.US

He tried touching up those spots. Flashing eggshell.


----------



## seversonspainting

tried touching up them spots. Satin.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> tried touching up them spots. Satin.


That is not a very big wall Sev. Next time repaint the complete wall instead of trying to touch up.


----------



## seversonspainting

Point taken.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Point taken.


Not trying to be a smack buddy just giving you a good tip for someone like yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

Sev reminds me of a young Timhag .....nice!


----------



## seversonspainting

Yep, I understand. I made a mistake. And I do realize this. We all are human and all make mistakes. As long as well from our mistakes that's how we become better at what we do.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Yep, I understand. I made a mistake. And I do realize this. We all are human and all make mistakes. As long as well from our mistakes that's how we become better at what we do.


Sev, you have a habit of making some whacked mistakes. Yes, we are all human but you are a breed of your own.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Sev reminds me of a young Timhag .....nice!


I think of NEPS everytime i wipe my ass


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> I think of NEPS everytime i wipe my ass


feels real good......dont it!


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> He tried touching up those spots. Flashing eggshell.



:yes:


----------



## daArch

Don't feel bad about being human, Sev. We all are, just some are a little more human than others. 

BTW, whose home was that. The new one you moved into ? Nice digs. Looks like you can't barely hear the train from there no mo.


----------



## JNLP

Sev... Incase you haven't seen it, go here & place your bid. http://www.painttalk.com/f4/sealed-bid-part-2-a-4132/

It's a very educational game we've been playing lately. All names are kept secret don't worry.


----------



## TooledUp

timhag said:


> I think of NEPS everytime i wipe my ass


Are you trying to say he's rough..?


----------



## bikerboy

That is too funny.


----------

